# Deal on Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM Wide Angle Lens - U.S.A. Warranty at Adoram



## acoll123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been looking for a deal on the EF 14 2.8 II and occasionally check the price list on CR. This morning the price at Adorama was $1,919.19USD. Next closest was 1,999USD. I usually buy my stuff at B&H so I called to see if they would match the price on Adorama's site. They said they couldn't because if you go straight to their web site (not using the link from CR) the price is over $2K. Apparently the link from CR represents a special deal and they can't match those.

I am not knocking B&H I just wasn't aware that these opportunities - specials discounts - are available if you use the links from CR at least for Adorama. Is this something new or just a one-off occurrence? I bet I am not the only one interested in getting deals like this . . .

I am going to make it a point to check those links more often and thought the rest of you would like to know about this as well . . .


----------



## crjiro (Dec 20, 2011)

I think thats the lowest new price i've seen.
You should at least look at the Samyang 14 before purchase.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2011)

crjiro said:


> I think thats the lowest new price i've seen.
> You should at least look at the Samyang 14 before purchase.



I bought a Samyang 14mm, it wasn't worth $50, the worst lens I ever owned, I sent it back after a couple of days. Some love them, and others have had my experience.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 20, 2011)

Got this guy in mint condition for $1100 yesterday : )


----------



## acoll123 (Dec 21, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> Got this guy in mint condition for $1100 yesterday : )



Congratulations - I've been looking for a few months now and haven't found anything I wanted to take a chance on. Do you think you will still use your 16-35? I have that too and am thinking about selling it to help pay for the new 14.


----------



## RunAndGun (Dec 21, 2011)

I've seen a lot of this the last few weeks, direct links from certain websites to specific items with special pricing that you can't get accessing the item/site normally. I grabbed the 70-200mm v2 for less than $2k like that from B&H.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 21, 2011)

acoll123 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Got this guy in mint condition for $1100 yesterday : )
> ...



I don't know, the 16-35 is a damn versatile lens and the last of the zooms I've owned (70-200 f/2.8 IS, 24-70). 14mm is definitely super wide and I feel like in some situations it may be nice to still have 16-24mm covered. But at the same time the 14mm is much sharper than the 16-35 (at the wide end). More than likely I'll end up selling the 16-35mm and get the 24L II or the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 to fill the gap.


----------

